# Ridley Excaliber ????



## rodeit (Oct 18, 2006)

Anyone on this frame/bike? Rode one on a very short ride today and liked it. Built w/ Camp Chrous. Hard to find reviews on the web.

thanks!


----------



## MRFIXALL4 (May 19, 2003)

I've been looking at this model too. I'm undecided between the Excalibur and the Colnago Strada. I got the sales pitch on the Strada from my local bike shop and kind of did my own comparison. The only difference being the full carbon Excalibur verses the aluminum Strada everything including price point are very close. I guess it will come down to the reputation of the manufactures also. Do I want Italian or Belgium. It will probably be the later because snobbish attitude and arrogance doesn't go to far with me. I don't care if the Italians have been building bikes longer, they need to keep there prices more in line with the competition.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

*Ridley Rules!!*

I've been riding an Excaliber this year. Was so impressed they are now sponsoring our team. Fantastic bike. While Ridleys are designed and finished in Belgium they are made in Taiwan. (That also explains why you are paying $2000 for a CF frame.) The Excaliber is a pretty aggressive bike, excels in sprints. HUGE downtube. Headtube is very unique with a 1.5 inch bottom race and 1.125 top. I'm not sure I'm convinced about CF though. For the money a Scandium frame is pretty damn fine ride and you have a lot less to worry about. Couldn't say enough about it, really love this bike. 
Incidentally the SRAM Force group is just amazing.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Ital-tecno has a great deal on a new one on ebay, I think, something like $1500. Can't remember the size. For that matter, they also have 3 Noah's listed at $2200! But in the fugly gold color..


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

I had an Excalibur for about 90 days...before it broke. They have a bad habit of cracking right where the BB attaches to the rear triangle. Sinclair told me that they've replaced "several" for the same issue. I upgraded to a Damocles and haven't looked back. By far the best riding bike I've ever owned.

If they've fixed the problem in manufacturing, them by all means go with the Excalibur. I though it was a great riding bike before it went teets up...


----------

